# What's it take to get her up?



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Your boat that is! While debating in my wind which would be more important to me, shallow water capabilities or a smooth dry ride, when getting my next boat I got to wondering how much difference we are talking about here. How much water does it take to get a 22' Illision on plane vs a 22' gulfcoast? Or you guys that got 22ft'ers (Trans, Blackjacks, Haynies, Gulfcoast and Majeks are the ones that at the top of my list like most others) that know what you need to get her up let me know as this will help me with my decision on which way to go. I was guessing a Majek would need about 14" to get up and others deeper boats might need 20+". bout right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

I was on a demo ride in a 23 ft shoalwater and he got it up from sitting on the bottom( soft mud).


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

A Merc Racing 300XS TRP should get up anything you're looking at.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The addition of trim tabs (Smart Tabs; Bennett's etc...) can make a world of difference on how one boat "gets up" versus the very same model boat without them. 

Let's hope some owners of your choices will pipe in soon. They are probably all out fishing! Rich


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

My Shallow Sport 21 V will get up in 12" to 14" with no trim tabs.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Marshall boats*

Be sure to check out Marshall boats in Pt. Lavaca

The most important thing you can do is get a ride on
a windy day in water like you will fish in.....

Smokey


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

One thing to remember is that talk is cheap, go ride in the boats you are interested in and see for yourself how much water they take to float, get up in, soft and hard bottom. Take into consideration how the boat is rigged.......motor, prop or trp........the boat I refered to earlier has a 300 E-Tec and a low water pickup on it


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

we've got a Marshall Topwater. I've never measured it, but suspect I could get up in 10-12" on hard bottom. In soup, I'm sure if the blades will swing, she'll go.

I have a 175 Johnson on her (3 blade prop), with a fixed CMC jackplate, and a FlatsJack on that. Recently, I added a set of wedges annd raised the motor to the highest bolt holes. I can jack the motor all the way up, trim it all the way under, and she pops up with little bow rise. It also stays on plane at as low as ~2500 RPM.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

No other boat owners what to let me in on what it takes to get your rig up? Come on guys!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the setup if you want the skinniest running Blackjack to demo.

Hit my website for my #

Jumps up in knee deep, will run in 10-12in all day.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I will have numbers on "whittles" boat later in the week, I will post some numbers when we pick it up. New illusion with a honda bf225.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I can give numbers on a 21rfl. I run a honda bf150.
All numbers for draft is over hard bare sand or grassless mud.

draft while pushing boat out 7.5"
draft with 2 guys tournament setup 8.5"
draft with 3 guys on bow/tower full tank of gas 9-9.5"

NOTE: if there is grass, drifting draft is effected depending on how tall and thick it is. You can add about 2-3 inches for NMH draft over thick grass. Meaning add 2-3 inches to the numbers above for thick grass bottoms.


holeshot numbers with 3 guys on boat cooler full of beer and full tank of gas

10.5-12" over hard sand
9.5" over simi soft bottom
8" over soft mud

chuck


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

My Haynie 23' BigFoot with jackplate and trim tabs will get up in a foot.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

*Haynie*



JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> No other boat owners what to let me in on what it takes to get your rig up? Come on guys!


Not sure if you were curious but......

I have a Haynie Bigfoot (23 ft) & it will really get up in about 12 inches. I am still learning how to properly operate the boat but have personally got it up in a foot and floated in less than 10 inches.

As far as ride, I was out this past Saturday afternoon with 20-30 mph winds and no one got beat up. My passengers each made a comment about the good ride the boat has.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

railbird said:


> I can give numbers on a 21rfl. I run a honda bf150.
> All numbers for draft is over hard bare sand or grassless mud.
> 
> draft while pushing boat out 7.5"
> ...


switch to a yamaha with a TRP and you will see a lot better numbers. The TRP is like adding 4wd to a boat.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

19 foot Cape Craft.....tuck the motor under and hammer it. Will get up in about 12" over soft bottom. Will not run in less than 10" though. I have learned that through trial and error at SLP. Used to fish there religously and new every gut.....been away too long and the bottom has definitely changed. When you ground out there get ready.....that sand is harder than concrete. If the bottom is pure mud I do as well as most but hard sand or shell seriously limity my shallow water potential. I used to fish Gal East and Trinity a lot and did not need the shallow water potential. Now I am fishing Seadrift and Port O and not doing so well in that rig. Just have to use it like a taxi and wade a lot. Thinking about trading. 115 Yamaha 2 stroke with a 17 pitch prop. I tried the 15 pitch prop but lost way too much on the top end. WOT will sling the prop about 5400 RPMS.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Shallow Sport 21'5"*

The Shallow Sport 21'5" sport model will do just about the exact same specs as the previously mentioned RFL, give or take. I've had it up in 6"-8" on soft-ish bottoms, and ran it through easily 3"-4". The Shallow Sport 21'5" modified V will take a little more getting up, but I've done it repeatedly in under a foot no prob. It will have a smoother ride in chop than the sport for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Majek Illusion*

I have a Majek Illusion with a 150 Optimax. Also have an 18" Aluminum Raised Console and 60 gallon gas tank.

2 Guys 60 gallons of gas & 30 pack of Beer = 9" Draft ( Actual Measure )
2 Guys 60 gallons of gas & 30 pack of Beer = Soft Mud 10" or 11"
2 Guys 60 gallons of gas & 30 pack of Beer = Hard Sand 12" to 14 "

Not real sure what it will run in because I am not going to stop and find out but I would say 6". I have ran plenty of skinny stuff without issues. It will not do what Railbird's boat will do but it have never left me in a bind either.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Mosca 220 Bay Raider/200 yamaha v-max/no tabs.
10"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Bird_Dog said:


> I have a Majek Illusion with a 150 Optimax. Also have an 18" Aluminum Raised Console and 60 gallon gas tank.
> 
> 2 Guys 60 gallons of gas &* 30 pack of Beer* = 9" Draft ( Actual Measure )
> 2 Guys 60 gallons of gas & *30 pack of Beer* = Soft Mud 10" or 11"
> ...


What!!!!!! You guys only fishing half a day? lol

Seriously though, these numbers look like what i would expect from an illusion. Very realistic. I hope whittle's boat does these numbers, I think it will with the right prop!!!!!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

railbird said:


> What!!!!!! You guys only fishing half a day? lol
> 
> Seriously though, these numbers look like what i would expect from an illusion. Very realistic. I hope whittle's boat does these numbers, I think it
> will with the right prop!!!!!


I hope it does for Whittle, but it's gonna be hard with that heavy HONDA four stroke. I have a feeling he's going to have to go farther down in pitch then he expects.

Let me know how things work out.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

All of these numbers are with a 16 pitch 4 Blade Baumann Prop



railbird said:


> What!!!!!! You guys only fishing half a day? lol
> 
> Seriously though, these numbers look like what i would expect from an illusion. Very realistic. I hope whittle's boat does these numbers, I think it will with the right prop!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. Thats the info I was looking for. Its gonna be a tough choice when the time comes. I will definitely have to take a test ride on several and the ole Haynie will be sure to be on the list.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Bird_Dog said:


> All of these numbers are with a 16 pitch 4 Blade Baumann Prop


And that's with your Mercury 150. I think Whittle maybe in the same pitch range that you are with his 225.

My Honda is very finicky when it comes to pitch. I run a 16p with heavy cup for my shallow water prop and an 18p for my speed prop. These are the only two so far that I can get to the rpms that I want. I keep searching for a little better performance out of a different prop but I have yet to find it. Everything I try that seems will do better does worse. If anybody has suggestions I'm all ears, RAILBIRD!!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have gotten my 23' Shoalwater with a 300hp Evinrude up sitting on a soft mud bottom. I didn't mean to... but it's nice to know I can still get up and get out....


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 2009 bigfoot with a 200 E-Tec and a baumann prop (lifter)

2 Guys 50 gallons of gas & 18 pack of Beer = 10" Draft

2 Guys 50 gallons of gas & 18 pack of Beer = Soft Mud 10" or 11" (Boat can be on bottom w/ trim tabs)

2 Guys 50 gallons of gas & 18 pack of Beer = Hard Sand 14 " (Actual measure w/ trim tabs)

I fish in 20 to 30 mph wind all the time with ease. With the lifter prop you will lose some speed but it will go stupid skinny for a 23' boat. WOT 3 people 50 gal of gas with all gear 42 mph.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I've questioned it before on similar threads, but how are some of you measuring the depth of water? It appears relative. My self and others I fish with measure by standing in the water soft or hard bottom. I'm 6' and 12'' is below my calf while 18'' is just below my knee. Most of the boats mentioned are runninng 15+ inches of prop with a couple of more inches of skeg under that. Am I missing something?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> I've questioned it before on similar threads, but how are some of you measuring the depth of water? It appears relative. My self and others I fish with measure by standing in the water soft or hard bottom. I'm 6' and 12'' is below my calf while 18'' is just below my knee. Most of the boats mentioned are runninng 15+ inches of prop with a couple of more inches of skeg under that. Am I missing something?


If your prop is hanging its entire 15in below the hull you need to get it raised, With the JP half way up I have a bit less then half the prop below the hull, with it all the way up there is only 2-3in of prop below the keel.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Levi said:


> If your prop is hanging its entire 15in below the hull you need to get it raised, With the JP half way up I have a bit less then half the prop below the hull, with it all the way up there is only 2-3in of prop below the keel.


Never said anything about my boat or prop.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Slimshady said:


> Never said anything about my boat or prop.


I was just using it as a figure of speech... And simply answered a very ligit question..


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Slimshady said:


> I've questioned it before on similar threads, but how are some of you measuring the depth of water? It appears relative. My self and others I fish with measure by standing in the water soft or hard bottom. I'm 6' and 12'' is below my calf while 18'' is just below my knee. Most of the boats mentioned are runninng 15+ inches of prop with a couple of more inches of skeg under that. Am I missing something?


Maybe what Slim is getting at is that for some of these numbers to be possible the motor would have to be jacked up and the props would have to be piercing the surface prior to getting up???


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, on the 16ft skiff there is only half of the prop under the surface when you first put it in gear.. After you start moving the water moves thru the tunnel causing the hump of water which feeds the prop. Or with a Vhull, you can just plow it in the mud and jump up....But as we all know its hard on the grass.

Thats as good as I can say it, I have never been know for being smart..lol


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Levi said:


> Well, on the 16ft skiff there is only half of the prop under the surface when you first put it in gear.. After you start moving the water moves thru the tunnel causing the hump of water which feeds the prop. Or with a Vhull, you can just plow it in the mud and jump up....But as we all know its hard on the grass.
> 
> Thats as good as I can say it, I have never been know for being smart..lol


I don't really have any get up measurements, BUT my boat normally drafts around 8"s and when I have it jacked on 6 the skeg hangs 2"s below the bottom of the boat. I can get up with the JP on 5.25. So maybe I can get up in 10-12's of hard sand and 8-10"s of mud. I don't know, I've never measured.


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

I run an 18.5' Shallow Sport with a 150 Yamaha and a Baumann 3 blade.

I can get up on hard dsand bottom in 12' with 3 guys. As the bottom gets softer it gets skinner quick. It will run plenty shllow for my needs, not going to try and measure.

Some of the numbers I see above suprise me...or makes me question them.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Night Trout said:


> I have a 2009 bigfoot with a 200 E-Tec and a baumann prop (lifter)
> 
> 2 Guys 50 gallons of gas & 18 pack of Beer = 10" Draft
> 
> ...


I am really liking what I am hearing about this boat. What speed do you get with a different prop on that 200, 50 or so? If I can get up in a foot, run 50+ mph and run fairly comfortably in some chop in a 23'er than I am sold, if I can afford one . Dont see too many used bigfoots for sale either sad3sm. I appreciate the info guys and I will just have to hang in there until it is time and my pockets are right to start making some calls.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

My Illusion with a 175 Yamaha TRP will get up when it is barely floating. The motor, when jacked up, is even with the bottom of the boat. I throttle it up to get it moving, then slightly nudge the jackplate down, the props get a good grip and you are gone. This is just stirring up the mud a little, not gouging out a big hole like some boats do. This boat will run were ever there is water. We dont get out and measure. It also never need to worry about my water pressure. My last shallow water boat had water pressure issues. I am very pleased with my Illusion.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> I am really liking what I am hearing about this boat. What speed do you get with a different prop on that 200, 50 or so? If I can get up in a foot, run 50+ mph and run fairly comfortably in some chop in a 23'er than I am sold, if I can afford one . Dont see too many used bigfoots for sale either sad3sm. I appreciate the info guys and I will just have to hang in there until it is time and my pockets are right to start making some calls.


As far as speed goes im only getting 5200 rpm with my prop with a different one you could get 5800 rpm and maybe 46 to 48 mph I think 50 would be a stretch. Now if you put on a mercury 200, 50 maybe possible but you will have different numbers. I believe the mercury 200 is about 100lbs heaver. I have tried about 6 or 7 different props but with all of them I have lost the ability to get up with those numbers. My prop has a lot of cup in it. When I first got it 40 was it but now that it is wearing in im up to 42. PM me if you want more specifics.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

you are going to have to make a decision on smooth open bay running with a v-hull or skinny water capabilities with a flat bottom. you just cannot get the best of both, at least not right now. MY first instinct is to go for the smooth open bay running but how i fish and the way i fish i'll be buying a majek illusion. i've personally ran a lot of boats recently to make my decision so ultimately you will have to do the same. 

enjoy it and run the **** out of any boat you are interested in. get it stuck, push it out, dig up some mud. that's the only way you will know what it is capable of doing. deciding on which boat is solely up to you so don't take anyone's advice seriously.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

out_fishin69 said:


> enjoy it and run the **** out of any boat you are interested in. get it stuck, push it out, dig up some mud. that's the only way you will know what it is capable of doing. deciding on which boat is solely up to you so don't take anyone's advice seriously.


The only advice you should take seriously, is the guy suggesting not to take anyone's advice seriously.. Well said out_fishing


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Ya'll guys cant be serious thinking a illusion will get up in 14'' of water I ran one with a 200 etec on it and it wouldnt jump up in water past my knees. That boat will beat you to death with just a slight chop on the water. I run a trans babycat with a 90 tohatsu on it and I have never seen a boat jump shallower than me and it takes me at least 14'' of water I can fight it to jump shallower but dont like doing it to much. I jump up in about shin deep water on me and im 6'-1'' I draft about 5'' to 6''. All i need is about an 1'' of water to run with out dragging on bottom can go less in soft mud sometimes there is no water in places I run across but not for long distances.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

If I was you I would buy a trans SVT with a 200 on the back of it. You can run in skinny water and rough water and stay dry. You will love that boat easy to fish off of also.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

RAT DADDY said:


> Ya'll guys cant be serious thinking a illusion will get up in 14'' of water I ran one with a 200 etec on it and it wouldnt jump up in water past my knees. That boat will beat you to death with just a slight chop on the water. I run a trans babycat with a 90 tohatsu on it and I have never seen a boat jump shallower than me and it takes me at least 14'' of water I can fight it to jump shallower but dont like doing it to much. I jump up in about shin deep water on me and im 6'-1'' I draft about 5'' to 6''. All i need is about an 1'' of water to run with out dragging on bottom can go less in soft mud sometimes there is no water in places I run across but not for long distances.


Like I mentioned, people have a odd way of measuring water depth.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Be carefull Rat Daddy I got in Big trouble for saying that the 10 or so Illusions i've been in needed 14"+ to get up....LOL...


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

*rat daddy*

the illusion i'm about to buy drafted 7.5-8" at rest and got up in 14". it is rigged with a 200 vmax hpdi and raised console. i know for a fact because i got out and measured. it was hard bottom also and not soft mud. "I" believe it will get up in less, we really didn't work it too hard. it was just a straight hop out of the hole. and i have to disagree with you about getting beat up in chop. it's not that bad. sure if you get into open big bay waters it wont be fun. oh yea, this one has tabs on it too. i'm sure that helped out overall


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

out_fishin69 said:


> you are going to have to make a decision on smooth open bay running with a v-hull or skinny water capabilities with a flat bottom. you just cannot get the best of both, at least not right now. MY first instinct is to go for the smooth open bay running but how i fish and the way i fish i'll be buying a majek illusion. i've personally ran a lot of boats recently to make my decision so ultimately you will have to do the same.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

With this *SouthShore 26* foot hull 
*floating* at the stern as evidenced in the photo,
and the forward standing draft at rest at the front keel, 
this hull can be built to have a 5 1/2" draft


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Continuation*

*Attributes I like in my ideal boat: *

**Run and handle the rough water \*
**Run dry, fast and safely *
**Wide beam for stability in platform while running *

**Run shallow*
*Run on plane at slow speeds in shallow water in order to site water*
*Stability in platform while fishing and drifting*
*Wide beam for drifting in less than a foot of water *
*Run closer into the shallow waters where you want to be fishing *
**I**nstant hole shot and getting on plane ability out of shallows*

*Large fishing platform *
*Large work platform for carrying supplies and kayaks *
**Massive hatch areas for everything to be stored off the floor *

*Hull longer the better*
*Hull with shallow standing draft *
*Hull with widest beam*

**One that will get you home safely in bad weather*

*Buy Texas *


* SouthShore*

 *26 23 19 17 Hulls * 
 *Multi- Purpose Use Boats*
 *Built to handle* *Skinny and Big Rough Water* 
 *All in One Combo Boat* 

 *24VDR, 22VDR & 20 VDR Hulls* 

 *High Performance Boats* 
 *Built for Go Fast and Tournament Enthusiasts *
* to handle Shallow and Rough Water at High Speeds*


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> Like I mentioned, people have a odd way of measuring water depth.


You have a good point. When jumping back on the boat if the water is shin deep it is good enough and figured it was 18". After getting a tape measure its actually only 12". And no I don't own an Illusion


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice rig that southshore 26' is!


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

well them trim tabs must help out that MI a whole lot if it can jump in 14'' of water. Just remember if you are fishing down south becarefull about jumping up in shallow water with a grass bottom. I personally think the MI is a good looking boat but thats about it i couldnt believe how rough it rides I guess I am use to Tran Cat boats my babycat rides smoother than that 22.5ft MI. It was also a raised console MI with out trim tabs. Where I tried to jump up that MI is a spot I jump up in the Babycat all the time with out even touching the bottom and the MI couldnt get up.


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

you are comparing apples to oranges rat daddy! those are two entirely different boats. but i can tell you this, if it wasn't for my kids loving to fish i would be buying a baby cat instead of the illusion (i need a big boat). baby cats are down right sick.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

*Here's an essay that I've been working on*

delete. For some reason my whole post didn't come out on this one.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a little essay I wrote about my experiences.

Regarding a 1985 20ft Shallowsport Scooter, 1988 18ft Flats Shoalwater, and 2009 21 Majek RFL

I actually measure the water depth with a check-it stick when we try getting up at times. I don't go out fishing extremely shallow everyday but every now and then I find myself in a situation where the tide goes out and you're left with several inches too low. In the beginning of my 1st time low tide situations, I used to measure to know what my boats were capable of incase I was in another low-tide situation. I don't think measuring really matters now with my new boat because the only way my boat won't get up is if it's literally not floating and can't be pushed by one person (probably like 7.5-7.75in of water in a Majek 21 RFL which means it's stuck and not going anywhere unless you have a TRP, then maybe it could getup but can't say because I've never been in one in a situation like that). So this information that I'm giving is no BS and for the clowns that want a video I'm not gonna do it. I've got nothing to offer, sale, sponsorship, or anything like that. So take it for what it's worth.

All these experiences below were measured with a check-it stik. You cannot shoot out of the hole straight out (You won't go anywhere, maybe with a TRP, but not with the boat setups below). You have to turn the steering wheel all the way to one side and have everyone leaning to that side as well to shoot out in these situations. 

*These are holeshot specs for a 1985 20ft Shallowsport Scooter with a 150 V-max/single 4 blade prop. In this situation we were running to deeper water from shallower water and had no other choice but to go through here. Well the motor over heated due to dead floating grass and it got stuck in the ports. So in semi muddy conditions (with 3 guys total on the boat and a heavy wood raised console) we spun it up in 9in of water (It wasn't very easy at all but we got up). We had to push it a ways to get it 9in deep. We were originally in 8in of water and the hull was touching/sliding on the bottom in some places (We didn't even attempt to get it up here). 

*These are specs for a 1988 18ft flats Shoalwater that I used to have with a 115hp Johnson/3 blade prop. The situation for this boat at one time was that we got out to wade fish and after an hour of hammering the reds came to find out that the tide dropped a couple of inches. I got it up here in 9in of water which was a lot easier than the 20ft Shallowsport listed above (Way easier. I'm not bashing Shallowsport either they make good boats so hope you guys don't think that. I will say that the 20ft Shallowsport was way easier on the kidneys in the rougher stuff though). I want to say that those older Shallowsports were a bit heavier than the newer styles as well. So the newer 20ft Shallowsports should get up a bit easier (But I can't say because I've never been on a newer Shallowsport hull).
The best lowest holeshot I've ever gotten out of this rig was right at 7.75in pushing 8in due to the wavelength of the waves (This was not easy. In matter of fact it felt very similar to what the 20ft Shallowsport did in 9in of water). The boat was barely floating in some areas as well that one time and wouldn't drift with the wind.

*These are specs for my new 21ft Majek RFL with a 150 V-max and a 4 blade 15*18pitch prop. The lowest I've done to date with this rig is 9in with 4 guys aboard and about 25 gallons of gas and another time with just 2 guys and maybe 20 gallons of gas (Both times I measured with the check-it stick at 9in). Both times the boat got up very easily and hardly struggled at all. I've never had to get up in less than 9in of water with this boat yet and don't really plan on it hopefully but you never know if the wind dies one day while the tide is falling out. I want to say that I can get this boat up as long as I can get out in the water and push it without having to exert a lot of force (In otherwords if the boat is barely floating maybe not drifting but floating, I want to say it will shoot up due to getting up in 9in with 4 people aboard with ease).

Propellers' have a lot to do with this as well. When I first got my RFL it had a prop on there that couldn't even get me up in 11in of water. We pushed a very long ways that day! Once I changed the prop it was like night and day.

Every boat has it's advantages and disadvantages. My disadvantage is that I can't get into the rough stuff without others in the front taking a beating but then again I just reroute to avoid it. I love the space of my boat and don't have any regrets about this boat at all. The roughness is not even an issue for me down here in the LLM.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Very good Information and thank you for sharing...that is some real life data instead of typing what people think they know or what they have let someone convince them of..

Just FYI...

If your shallowsport was a 1985 it was a boat that was 17'7" long that Rex added 2' Extensions on to...It had a bell tunell that carried all the way through the extensions and was completely different than the 20' Flush deck that shallowsport offers now...

In 2001 Shallowsport completely built from scratch a new mold for the 20' different tunel, different strakes etc. etc....

Any chance it was a 18' Classic that you thought was a 20?? bc he didnt' put the extensions on too many of them..

anyway thanks for the info

Cole


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

The number I listed on my Illusion are based off of a check it stick . I could care less if the boat gets up in 6" or 26" as long as it does not leave me stranded. 

QUOTE=Coastline Marine;2748435]Very good Information and thank you for sharing...that is some real life data instead of typing what people think they know or what they have let someone convince them of..


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Coastline Marine said:


> Very good Information and thank you for sharing...that is some real life data instead of typing what people think they know or what they have let someone convince them of..
> 
> Just FYI...
> 
> ...


The Shallowsport is a good friend's of mine and is a boat that I would borrow from him quite often since I was boatless for a year. It's actually a 1987 and not a 1985. I got mixed up in the years because he had an older 20ft Flats Shoalwater that was a 1985. The Shallowsport is a 20 footer and he bought it from an older gentleman in the Rio Grande Valley about 9 years ago or so. The boat was rebuilt and performs great. Thanks for the information.


----------



## toolmankan (Jun 26, 2008)

*I Posted This Elsewhere Yesterday. I'm sure it's come blog sin to repost, but....*

Shallow Sport 21v w/a Honda 4 Stroke 150 w/ cav plate. Motor weighs ~500lbs w/ oil.
I've done extensive research on my setup. As it is the point nearest the drain plugs that is the lowest part of the boat, I measure my depth from there. Hull requires 12" to float in (the tops of my self bail tubes are just breaking the surface). I've heard others float an inch or so less with a 2 stroke and the tubes are half or all the way out of the water, but I've never witnesses this. I always have a full tank (65 gallons = ~ 400 lbs). My motor will only pick up water with the jack plate 5" up. The leaves 3" of skeg below the bottom of the hull (i've run a 6' level under the boat to measure all of the this) when the motor is tucked or inverted as it is when getting on plane. When level, the skeg is 1"-2". 
So, floating, ready to take off on the south shoreline first thing in the morning after browsing an initial spot your boat is full. I've got myself and 2 guys on board, plus 100 lbs of ice, beer, water and other ****. I need 15" to float (skeg included). I've measured my depth multiple instances before jumping up and have determined that I need 18"-20" (depending on bottom) to jump. I might be able to make an inch or so less, but I've done that bottom destroying routine and prefer my lower unit and prop to a couple inches of water. I have a 4 blade prop that Baumann put cupping in the tips for me. The diameter of the prop is close to 13" after trimming to get my RPM's back up to 6000-62000 @wot. 15 pitch. Also, my motor doesn't have the neck breaking initial torque that 2 strokes have, so that has to be considered. A 2 stroke with torque can probably whip you on top faster, and thus shave a couple drag inches.
Not sure how shallow on plane exactly, but i've been scary shallow before. I would say 6 - 8 inches though easy. The scary time I think I was 5" (hard sand bottom)because the boat felt like it was coming off plane. Luckily I made it to the channel before I lost it. I've walked through some shoreline flats in ankle to just over depth and then run through them just to see and had no problems, but I've never measured the water. Also remember, my numbers are a full boat.
I think a lot of folks guess on depth. You'd be surprised how deep some shallow looking/feeling water will actual measure out too. I know I have been. 
One thing to mention: If you are in 8", run across a sand bar that pulls you off of plane and then boat sits down in the 8" of water, you have to come up with 4" of water to get the boat floating again. That's the tricky part about these boats that will run much shallower than they'll float. The scooters don't have this problem as much. They can all float in 4" (i guess).
I don't have a gph gauge, but I average 3.5 mpg on my trips. I track my traveled distances each time on my gps and fill up when I'm done. I like that I can cover 120 miles in a weekend and still have 1/4 tank of gas left.
I had the prop worked to be able to jump shallower. In doing so I lost some top end speed. My best top end (heavy) is 39 (6000 rpm). Haven't checked it empty with a half a tank of gas. I generally cruise at 30 (4800-5000 rpm), and prefer 22mph as it is more enjoyable to talk to your buddies and enjoy where you are and what's going on around you. Some guys like speed though. I admit there are occasions when I wish I had another 5mph, but that's generally only when I'm coming in 20 miles or so.
The nice thing is once you play with the boat, you'll find how to tweak the tilt/trim and jack numbers to perform that way you want for each situation.
I like that I can keep it on plane at 17mph. At that point it does throw a wake. Otherwise, I don't think it does.
I use it to pull the kids on a tube right now (not skiing yet).

Remember, my numbers are real world fishing conditions (full boat). Also, my Honda makes a difference in weight (more by 50lbs) and jumping torque (less) and therefore the numbers might be slightly different than someone with a 2 stroke.
Also, most manufacturers display/claim numbers with half tanks or less, and one person, no ice, no gear.

Good Luck.
p.s. picture shows some of what I'm talking about when measuring. Additionally, the motor is not jacked up high in the pic and the angle of the photo doesn't present the height of the prop accurately against the bottom of the boat. The pic is just the point out some of the reference points.
Line across the transom indicates my typical water line.


----------



## JGarzonie (May 27, 2008)

I just went through the same exercise before I bought my boat. Majek and Shoalwater were the 2 finalist for me. Went with the Shoalwater. Very dry and good family boat were what swayed my vote. Both got up in about the same amount of water (12", soft bottom). Both are very good boats.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

What model did you buy?



JGarzonie said:


> I just went through the same exercise before I bought my boat. Majek and Shoalwater were the 2 finalist for me. Went with the Shoalwater. Very dry and good family boat were what swayed my vote. Both got up in about the same amount of water (12", soft bottom). Both are very good boats.


----------



## captjw3 (Aug 14, 2012)

If your looking for a boat that offers it all look at a New Water Ibis, yes they are pricy and the wait is long but if your gonna spend the money on a cat or Majek its not that much more. I am good friends with Tim Clancey and fished professionally with his brother on the FLW Tour, doesnt hurt to take a look at this rig, and unlike all the others it doesnt take a 250-300 to get you up, 150-200 is plenty. The greatest thing about this boat is it will plane at a very low speed and is the lightest boat out there. Im not gonna say its the shallowest and be one of these guys that talks because I already know........just take a look and ride one......Tim is an expert on boat building and sells the highest quality boat around. You wont be dissapointed! Just had to mention this cuz nobody has said a word, here is the website http://newwaterboatworks.com/

Good Luck,

Capt. John


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

This thread is 2 1/2 years old...

Welcome to 2cool!


----------

